# 2nd Market in a while



## starduster (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been back to a sweet little market twice now. Taking soaps and little figurines I make. 
I am just rebatching a soap and made a new one last week.
This is more fun for me and lighter not just focussing on soap.


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2009)

Yay Starduster!!!

It is awesome you are getting to those markets and wonderful that you have found something light to create - your Winkle Pickers are gorgeous   

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Oct 19, 2009)

*Thanks TC*

I am rebatching some twighlight into Fairy Fluff. I am adding monkey farts to the mix of abysinth. It seems quite nice. Remember I made 2 truckloads of twighlight way back. Those big mixes have stood me in good stead. As I have been able to keep the two shops supplied wth the back ups I had.
I am so much more relaxed about it now. Although that probably goes with the better health also.
 :wink:  Back to grating soap up in gthe cool under my house.
Mary


----------

